# What should i be?



## Luvin Rupert G. (Sep 26, 2004)

i have a choice between a graveyard angel, the girl with the red hair and white face with the patched dress from the nightmare before christmas (the movie) or a regular fairy of the under world (evil). which 1 should i be?[?][8]


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 26, 2004)

I've never saw the nightmare before christmas, so I can't really comment on it. 

not sure what a fairy of the underworld is either. sorry can't be of help.


----------



## Luvin Rupert G. (Sep 26, 2004)

a fairy of the under world is like a regular fairy but in all black. and did u get the advertisment for Ahhs the store with all of the halloween costumes?


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 26, 2004)

No I don't live in the US. I live in Canada. I assume that is some store in your area?

do you mean something like this...

http://www.electriqueboutique.com/shop/proddetail.asp?id=C-8493

^ go to that link.


----------



## Luvin Rupert G. (Sep 26, 2004)

the evil fairy is kinda like that but less slutty and the wings are all black and they point backwards


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 26, 2004)

ya that was the site I just happened to know the address to. hum... that could be fun... but I think that ppl do too much with the 'evil' and 'dead' things. Although I know that that is technically what Halloween is historically about... I still think its fun to dress up like something that is recognizable... maybe even funny....?


----------



## Luvin Rupert G. (Sep 26, 2004)

thaks, so wut r u sayin? a graveyard angel or the evil feiry


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 26, 2004)

well if i had to pick one of those 2...i suppose that the graveyard angel would be something that others may recognize (from the movie).. so i would pick that one.


----------



## Luvin Rupert G. (Sep 26, 2004)

that wuznt the 1 from the movie but ill ask my parents if i could get that 1


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

I'd think the angel / evil fairy thing would be easier to do than Sally (The Nightmare Before Christmas), plus more people would 'get it' and you wouldn't have to explain who you are all night.

Sally was a living rag-doll, so you'd have to spend time working on the costume, placing 'stitches' on you at the right places, practicing the wobbly nearly drunken looking sally walk...

I want a hearse.


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

Graveyard angel gets my vote



I could feel the soft, shivering touch of the lips on the sensitive skin of my throat, and the hard dents of two sharp teeth, there I closed my eyes in langorous ecstasy and waited, waited with beating heart-Bram Stoker


----------

